# Problem mit Medion Scanner



## Keule (30. September 2002)

das scheint wohl das richtige forum zu sein

Ich habe mir gerade einen Scanner von Medion gekauft (USB) .. 
ich steck ihn rein (natürlich den usb stecker ) dann wird es auch erkannt und treiber etc können installiert werden. später aber wenn ich die scanner soft starte und scannen will,kommt so eine Meldung: 

------- Flat 2000 ------- 
Fehler. 
1. Überprüfen Sie, ob der Scanner an den Computer angeschlossen ist. 
2. Verfewissern Sie sich, daß der Scanner an die Stromversorgung angeschloßen wurde und die LED Anzeige leuchtet (tut sie auch) 
3. Denken Sie daran, daß Sie den Scanner nicht an das Bus Power-Gerät anschließen können (was soll das heißen) 
---------------------------- 


/\ 
| das war die fehlermeldung was nu? scanner ist angeschlossen, LED leuchtet, geht trotzdem nich


----------



## propaganda X (11. November 2002)

weiss  auch nicht genau, hab nur eine vermutung:

oftmals wird über den usb-port gleichzeitig die stromversorgung gewährleistet. punkt 3 ist aber ein hinweis darauf, das dies bei diesem gerät (scanner oder usb-anschluss am rechner) eben nicht (vollständig?, denn lampe brennt ja) möglich ist und somit externe stromversorgung hergestellt werden muss.

ansonsten frag bei medion, die haben neben der website auch noch ne hotline, soweit ich weiss.


----------



## joerg33 (12. März 2005)

Habe das gleiche Problem.Kann - ausser Anfrage bei medion - keine info finden.
wisst ihr schon eine Lösung?



			
				Keule hat gesagt.:
			
		

> das scheint wohl das richtige forum zu sein
> 
> Ich habe mir gerade einen Scanner von Medion gekauft (USB) ..
> ich steck ihn rein (natürlich den usb stecker ) dann wird es auch erkannt und treiber etc können installiert werden. später aber wenn ich die scanner soft starte und scannen will,kommt so eine Meldung:
> ...


----------



## eschepeter (24. Mai 2010)

Habe das gleiche Problem wie bei Ihrem  Beitrag 1015372 vom 12.03.05. USB-Scanner MD9458 über WIN XP.


----------



## Leola13 (25. Mai 2010)

Hai,

ich habe auch einen Medion Scanner und kann mich noch leicht erinnern, dass ich damals ebenfalls Probleme mit der Erkennung gab.

Lösung war damals das Ausprobieren von verschiedenen Varianten des Einschaltens.  
Erst PC hochfahren, dann Scanner einstöpseln (USB), dann Scanner einschalten
Erst Scanner einschalten, dann ...    
und so weiter

Nach der ersten Erkennung klappt dann alles wunderbar.

Ciao Stefan


----------

